
Why U.S. Cities Are Banning New Fast-Food Drive-Throughs - hhs
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/10/10/765789694/why-u-s-cities-are-banning-new-fast-food-drive-throughs
======
wallace_f
When I was in uni this -- Industrial Policy -- was something which I remember
Mankiw saying nearly all economists unanimously agreed is a really bad idea.

